# Garage Organizing Service



## Jim Peterson (Dec 1, 2008)

I had www.GorgeousGarage.com come in and organize my garage and they did an amazing Job. Gorgeous Garage has been a great company to work with I highly recommend them to any one who does business with them. Let me know if you have any questions just comment I will answer them as soon as i can.


----------



## crstfr14 (Apr 22, 2009)

Any before pictures?


----------



## adaliabarclay (May 26, 2009)

yeah do you have any picture before this manangment ?


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 12, 2009)

That's very neat... How about posting the before pictures? You don't have a copy of it. That's sad?!


----------



## thomask (Mar 5, 2010)

Super professional job.  Good use of storage containers.

Could you share a ballpark estimate for a job this
size?


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice garage!  It will be nicer if you have the 'before' and 'after' pics, right?


----------

